# Why Not Missions? Memo to Synod Palos Heights



## R. Scott Clark (Jan 5, 2007)

Today 5 Jan 07 On the Heidelblog

rsc


----------



## ADKing (Jan 5, 2007)

I apprecieted your thoughts and the insights of how things are being handled in the URCNA. For some time I have been burdened by the need for the gospel in Europe as well. It is such a profoundly sad thing to me to travel in places like Europe where evidences of God's favor and the advance of Christianity have been so pronounced and now to see them shells of their former selves and godless places. I will join you in prayer that the Lord of the harvest will raise up faithful reformed men to preach his gospel there one more!


----------



## wsw201 (Jan 5, 2007)

For what it's worth, I would recommend looking at the OPC's model for foreign missions. Their missionaries are supported by the church and overseen at the GA level versus making their missionaries fund raisers (going from church to church begging for support). Good fund raisers don't necessarily make good missionaries.


----------

